# Tatsenshini Gear Rentals/logistics



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Pm me. I should have info on this on my computer from my trip years ago, though currently paddling abroad. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cokayaker (Dec 24, 2004)

Tatshenshini and Alsek River Rafting | CRATEinc.com


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

We did a commercial trip with Sobek (at Haines) many years ago. The end of the trip has complicated arrangements getting taken out of Dry Bay on the Alsek with bush pilots up the coast to the airport at Yakutat. Wild river, and beautiful. Take lots of rain gear and your Xtratufs. The farther down the river we went, the colder and wetter it got.


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*Tatshenshini River Guide*

A book by Russ Lyman, Joe Ordonez, Mike Speaks - "The complete guide to the Tatshenshini River Including the Upper Alsek River". Is a good start. Lots of information - some a little dated maybe but a good place to start. It covers pretty much everything including permits, logistics and detailed description of the river. 

The whitewater in the Canyon is for real. Narrow and fast with real holes, tight corners and walls. Not overly difficult but you will be pretty remote. Solid class III going to IV at higher levels. Most of river is just big, fast and cold. Wonderful trip. Alsek lake is amazing. 

Good place to start. Shadow Lake Expeditions: raft rentals&wilderness trips in the Yukon phone (867) 393-2232). Or Alaska River Outfitters | Haines Alaska (phone 907 766 3307)

Too many options to list here but these folks should be able to help. When we did it we were self contained except shuttle driver between Dalton Post and Haines. We took 12 days - included 3 layovers. We used Yakutat Air out of Yakutat at Dry Bay. Worked well but not cheap. Good Luck.


----------



## washoe99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just looked up that book. $545 on Amazon. Ouch 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

Call PRO in Flagstaff. They used to have a Tatshenshini rental concern going and could probably hook you up.


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

The Complete Guide to the Tatshenshini River | Cloudburst Productions - $16.50


----------



## washoe99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## janet0 (Jul 18, 2015)

agree with AZJefe


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Alaska River Outfitters out of Haines, AK rents, or they did a few years ago.

If you're staging out of Whitehorse, Yukon, I seem to remember there was an outfitter there as well.

I've never rented for the trips I've done up there, so I can't give you an opinion regarding service, quality, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dugger (Dec 2, 2008)

If you have a permit for the Tat then the NPS sends you all the info you need. The logistics on the Tat are as simple as they get......drive 2000 miles north of 49 degrees, launch, float/hike, and fly out. Weather can be sunny or horizontal rain.


----------

